# Show off your Avatar



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

For those of you with avatars, let's see them! We want to see what kind of cool stuff you guys have set to represent yourselves.

For those of you without avatars, hurry up and get them! Then reply to this thread.
#cool


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I think yours is pretty neat!#yes


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

My avatar is my car, a Honda Prelude Type SH...lol its my life....ohh and MastahRiz that pic is also on my anatomy and physiolgy book


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

my avvie is from a graveyard at my city centre...it represents brown buildings..nah it represents my photography skills


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

mines just photography too hahaha--you can't see the details on mine too much but up close it's pretty neat


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ahh lets make a photography thread


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

sweet i'm game


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

my avatar is a picture of John Henry 'Doc' Holliday ... i have nothing in common with the Doc ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

sh425 said:


> sweet i'm game


 
the thing is i guess only u and i will be posting... #happy


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Avatar = Frappucino's + caramel mochiatos at starbucks before Sn1 and Sn2 reactions in Organic Chemistry!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

starbucks + shoes = bliss


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Saira said:


> Avatar = Frappucino's + caramel mochiatos at starbucks before Sn1 and Sn2 reactions in Organic Chemistry!


ochem?...*GROSS*

as a kid i spent countless hours in front of the tv watching looney tunes...now that was a quality show.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

thats me ,.... right after i got hit with an allergy attack on a class trip back from lahore , the shawl is a friends , the blackened hand is another friends, the bhangra pose is mine tho ! #laugh


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

wicked ^... lets have a who has the craziest avvie competition..


----------



## supportdell (Feb 12, 2007)

like mine?


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

histo finally got to u huh ?!! glands ? mucinous ? or wud those be ducts ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I miss Looney tunes! Tweety was my all-time favourite... hmm, time for an avi change me-thinks!


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the one on the left of the picture is alessandro delpiero of juventus and on the right is paolo maldini of ac milan ... maldini's been at milan for over 2 decades and has the record for most appearances in the italian league (600) and most caps for the italian national side(126) ... delpiero has been at juve since 1993 when he transferred from padova ... he is the all time top scorer for juve (213) and was part of the winning squad at the 2006 world cup ...


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

My avatar is fireworks, yay! #rofl


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

docsak03 said:


> the one on the left of the picture is alessandro delpiero of juventus and on the right is paolo maldini of ac milan ... maldini's been at milan for over 2 decades and has the record for most appearances in the italian league (600) and most caps for the italian national side(126) ... delpiero has been at juve since 1993 when he transferred from padova ... he is the all time top scorer for juve (213) and was part of the winning squad at the 2006 world cup ...


Why do you know so much about these people??? Perhaps you could've said..."Two men kicking a ball and pushing each other at the same time"


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i wish i had so much time on my hands...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

> Why do you know so much about these people??? Perhaps you could've said..."Two men kicking a ball and pushing each other at the same time"


ive been following their careers since the early 90s ... the guy in the white and black, ive been following his team since before he joined them ..



Sadia said:


> i wish i had so much time on my hands...


its easy to make time for something that interests u ...


----------



## PiNKPeArL (Apr 5, 2007)

howwwwwww is ma avatar?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

PiNKPeArL said:


> howwwwwww is ma avatar?


Plato could've written about this sentance. Its beautiful.


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I got mine off of the Innnnnernettt. Frankly my dear, I don't give a...


----------



## PiNKPeArL (Apr 5, 2007)

thankooo saira


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

Human child. Look deep into those eyes. What do you see? Just a baby? I dont think so.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

He is in the early stages of programming. The early stages of building his intelligence.
#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahahaha... nice.​


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ahh i love my avvie...may not seem much but has sentimental value..and is deep..i wanna live on 
*needless alley..*life would be so perfect


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I finally noticed that I didn't have an avatar!

It's a book by Stephen Colbert (really good satirist, has his own show on Comedy Central that I watch every night) . Haven't had a chance to read it yet but I heard it's hilarious.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice! Colbert's hilarious.

I've just recently changed my avatar also. It's a bottle of isoflurane, which is a volatile anesthetic gas that anesthesiologists use to put their patients to sleep within seconds.

Since I'm very interested in pursuing a career in anesthesiology, I chose a bottle of iso!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Nice! Colbert's hilarious.
> 
> I've just recently changed my avatar also. It's a bottle of isoflurane, which is a volatile anesthetic gas that anesthesiologists use to put their patients to sleep within seconds.
> 
> Since I'm very interested in pursuing a career in anesthesiology, I chose a bottle of iso!


Dang that's pretty clever! Very thoughtful #yes


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

my avatar moves!

huhuahuahauhaaaaa


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Nice! Colbert's hilarious.
> 
> I've just recently changed my avatar also. It's a bottle of isoflurane, which is a volatile anesthetic gas that anesthesiologists use to put their patients to sleep within seconds.
> 
> Since I'm very interested in pursuing a career in anesthesiology, I chose a bottle of iso!


Smart choice among the volatile anesthetics! #wink


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

falooda..........................


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

How good is mine...#grin ?!?!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ummm very medicaly #happy


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sarah H. said:


> How good is mine...#grin ?!?!


_*very*_ good.


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Hehe..tnx!!


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Mine is just me..
Took a pic of myself when I was at the plastic surgery ward.
I like it, but some people on msn thinks it looks scary. Makes me like it even more!
Hopefully this will be my future work-outfit


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

levic said:


> Mine is just me..
> Took a pic of myself when I was at the plastic surgery ward.
> I like it, but some people on msn thinks it looks scary. Makes me like it even more!
> Hopefully this will be my future work-outfit


'Cool! ' if i am to judge..;o)


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

#happyThanks!
I stole a bunch of caps and mouth-thingies from the hospital and walked around the house like that for a week. The best week of my life... haha


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

the best avatar in the universe........u knw it, i knw it


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

taimur said:


> the best avatar in the universe........u knw it, i knw it


 
whos?? mine...ohh thanks!#wink


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey now those are both pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yup...thanks!:happy:


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

wut is the male bear doing to the female bear?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

taimur said:


> wut is the male bear doing to the female bear?


oh please. he's not even touching her! just showing off his stethoscope


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

its been frekin 3 years since ive touched new york style pizza.......i feel like crying


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> oh please. he's not even touching her! just showing off his stethoscope


Exactly #laugh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

looks more like a quick right hook if you ask me.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

wut can u hear in someones chin?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> just showing off his stethoscope


Hey hey hey, lets keep it clean #wink


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

hahaha, you guys are silly.

oh and for the record...Speedy is awesome, don't try to deny it.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i havent seen that cartoon show in AGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
those were the good days when we didnt giv a crap abt anything..............
when cartoons only use to come on saturday morning.........ah yes..........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Speedy is awesome, don't try to deny it.


Sorry, Speedy's just a liberal symbol promoting "speedy" illegal immigration from Mexico into the U.S. Speedy and Dora the Explorer both! They're probably in it together. No wonder you don't see Speedy Gonzales cartoons on T.V. these days #wink.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> hahaha, you guys are silly.


#laugh


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Sorry, Speedy's just a liberal symbol promoting "speedy" illegal immigration from Mexico into the U.S. Speedy and Dora the Explorer both! They're probably in it together. No wonder you don't see Speedy Gonzales cartoons on T.V. these days #wink.


hahaha...Well I'm from northern California so illegal immigration is fine with me. It's mostly in SoCal and nobody cares about that place anyways. #laugh


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> hahaha...Well I'm from northern California


Oh really? There's a northern California? I never felt the need to know about it because SoCal is just so awesome. I never get enough free time to stop thinking about it and consider places like this "northern California" you're talking about 



MedGrunt said:


> so illegal immigration is fine with me.


#shocked
Someone alert the border patrol plz



MedGrunt said:


> It's mostly in SoCal and nobody cares about that place anyways. #laugh


#shocked
#frown
#growl
#angry


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Oh really? There's a northern California? I never felt the need to know about it because SoCal is just so awesome.


Well if anyone doubted it before, this proves it. You're definitely from SoCal. 

Everyone in NorCal knows about SoCal, we just choose not to mention it. Ya know...like how people don't like talking about flesh eating bacteria. #wink


Anyways, Speedy still rocks(always has, always will).
But I've seen a few episodes of Colbert Report and I'll admit he's pretty funny. #yes


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> But I've seen a few episodes of Colbert Report and I'll admit he's pretty funny. #yes


Why thank you! I've seen plenty of episodes Speedy Gonzales on Loony Tunes, and I still think he needs to learn proper English (without interjections in Spanish) and that he's poisoning the political future of America.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Why thank you! I've seen plenty of episodes Speedy Gonzales on Loony Tunes, and I still think he needs to learn proper English (without interjections in Spanish) and that he's poisoning the political future of America.


haha wow! Who knew that a little mouse could poison the political future...that's fairly impressive. You're right about the Spanish interjections and poor English though, that's annoying. But give him a break--he's an illegal immigrant, remember? #wink


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> But give him a break--he's an illegal immigrant, remember? #wink


Give him a break? He's an *illegal* immigrant! The only break he deserves is a free ride back to his side of the border where he belongs. I bet that'll wipe that big old smile off his face.

Ok I'm gonna stop dissing your avatar now I feel like a jerk #sorry.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

speedy gonzales is the real deal yo!..........freakin go where you want as long as no ones gona get hurt...yeah! 

p.s. everybody knows that the east coast beats the west coast straight up!....
new york NEW YORK!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Give him a break? He's an *illegal* immigrant! The only break he deserves is a free ride back to his side of the border where he belongs. I bet that'll wipe that big old smile off his face.
> 
> Ok I'm gonna stop dissing your avatar now I feel like a jerk #sorry.


Yeah, that's pretty messed up, making fun of other people's avatars...I think i'm gonna go cry now. 



taimur said:


> p.s. everybody knows that the east coast beats the west coast straight up!....
> new york NEW YORK!


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

Pizza is awesome.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> I think i'm gonna go cry now.


Oh yeah? Well in that case, cry me a river, build yourself a bridge, and get over it. #wink




MedGrunt said:


> Pizza is awesome.


Worrrrd #yes. I had some few days ago and it was delicious.


----------



## Dr.Salahudin (Mar 5, 2008)

<-- whats in your head? #cool


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome avatar. :thumbsup:


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

lol  i just read this whoolle thread  it was funnny  

haha i like powerpuff girls  

oh and mine is... ME.. this pic was rite before a valentines day party.. yeahh.. a valentines day party in saudii arabiaa


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hooo sara valentine in saudia it sounds really odd to me


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

lolzz  haha yeahh the muttawas (religious islamic authority ppl) are sooo against it.. in one of the cities they arrested a man becuz he sent his wife valentines day flowers lolz.. 

but we had a valentines day social bcuz my schools an american school.. .


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha yah well according to me its realy un islamic y to show love only one day?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

<------ Chk mine!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

mine is still pizza!!!!!!!!!!!!

whats that xero?! california sucks?! oh ok yeah?!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

<--------- chk now, one of my favourite games of the past!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ichigo kurosaki from bleach ............... and check out my sig....xero made it, thanks man!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey shd i change mine


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

look for smething animated, anyway the eye looks attractive!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

<--------- this is how m feeling!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yaaaa i understood after reading ur pm


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hws my signature


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Invator Zim! I <3 my avatar.


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I got here Olivia Wilde as Dr. Remy Hadley aka Thirteen in House MD. I wish I was as hot as her. And if I'm gonna turn lesbian one of these days, she'd be at the top of the list of reasons (or maybe the only one? ).


----------

